# Estate agent hassling us



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all. We've finally managed to find a great house to rent, have signed the contract and are due to get the keys next week. 

On the road to finding this house we got to the point of negotiating the terms on a contract for a different house with a different estate agent. Some of the terms were just not acceptable and they added new ones in after our last iteration, so we decided not to proceed. Now the estate agent concerned is wanting payment for her time and effort. We didn't sign anything - not even a letter asking us to sign to promise we'd sign a contract - and at no point said that we were completely happy and ready to sign. They have stated civial law paragraph numbers etc etc. What should we do? Might they have a case?

Thanks in advance.

Sean.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

alaric said:


> Might they have a case?


No.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

The agent is entitled to zero. It's a nasty con and sadly I have heard it play out time and time again and non locals seem to give in an pay for the nuisance to go away.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok thanks for that. We are fortunate that a number of my wife's colleagues are in fact Italian, and well educated. The unanimous vote is ignore and don't pay. It is an extra stress at the moment that we don't need that felt like the last straw in particular to my wife. The feedback is very much appreciated.

Sean.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

If you hadn't signed anything and hadn't promised anything to anybody in front of at least two witnesses, you don't have to pay a penny to anybody. Some people just don't know how to take "no" for an answer.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks again. I'm back in the UK waiting for the removal men to arrive - that's another story - I bet it's the same for everyone though and it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Legs11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Sean, guess what, we're having similar problems with an estate agent now! They really are the pits. My husband got so cross that he had to vent about it online (don't worry mods, I won't name and shame the agency!  )
Are estate agents the same the world over? Looks like it? | Langhe Living


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're having similar problems, but all advice we've had from all quarters apart from the estate agent concerned is that they are not entitled to anything. I've just arrived back in Italy. As far as I know we've not heard any more from the estate agent concerned, although I won't be surprised if they crawl out from under their stone again at some point. 

I spent the last three days packing all of our house in the uk, including my classic car for which there was just room in the back of the container. No excuses for not getting it finished now. Can't speak highly enough of the removal guys so far - very pleasant and very helpful. Our stuff arrives on the 8th April so I have a few days now to paint the rental house and fit a kitchen - that's a strange italian thing isn't it - taking the kitchen with you - unbelievable if it weren't true but my better half is happy cause she's found a new kitchen shop down the road - always a silver lining as us brits like to say.

Sean.


----------



## killbill82000 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, Sean I cannot believe these kind of things are happening. I am Italian and my Italian friend who used to be a real estate agent said that agent is not entitled to anything at all. Shame on them. Sorry this happened to you! Good luck with everything and welcome to Italy.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. We are settling in to our new home now and have not heard from the agent again. The landlord has been very helpful with getting the house running. 

Regards.

Sean.


----------

